# Warning Read Please



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

I believe I was treated very unfairly by KEVIN FRAZIER, a salesman from Walnut Creek CA, who works at Michael Stead Nissan, I have a link on the bottom, here is a copy of the email I sent to them. Please note, Jugal was the person who showed me the car, and Kevin Frazier was the person who was supposed to close the deal:

hey there Jugal, this is tommy, I have decided to pass on the black GTO, I am passing not because of you, You were great and handled the process professionally, I am passing because I did not like the way Kevin Frazier and the Manager handled the sale. I believe that if an offer has been made, it should stand. An offer of $25500 was made initially then an offer of $24500 was made. I left for 10 minutes to think about it and when I returned to accept the offer, Kevin said it was too late and now the price is $26500. Obviously he was playing games with me by going back and forth with the manager and eventually going back to $25000, I pretty much knew then that I did not want to deal with Kevin Frazier anymore. Add to the fact that while we were talking I constantly heard "he's not ready to buy" in the background. I don't know if the manager thinks that antagonizing the customer is a good thing, but it is not. I applaud you for not being in the closing process because it was a unprofessional display of salesmanship. I apologize for taking your time that day, but I should have an apology from Kevin Frazier and your manager that was there for wasting my time after I was done talking to you. And to top it off, Kevin called me an hour and a half later while I was already half way home to offer me a price that was $250 higher than the initial best offer ($24750), that was just stupid on his part, I came all the way to Concord (2hr trip) to make a deal, A deal was offered ($24500)and later accepted, only to have the offer taken away by Kevin Frazier. And now Kevin expects me to make a second trip back to take his offer of $24750. I am really upset with this situation. I will be sending this experience with Kevin Frazier to the BBB as well as all the forums I can find for all GM cars. I will urge people to not deal with the Michael Stead dealership, and if they do, I hope they will deal with Jugal and only Jugal, I ask you to please show this to your collegues, or at least Kevin Frazier. Very Unsatisfied, Tommy C

if you are interested, here's the link ,http://www.walnutcreekgmc.com/index.jsp click on used cars and look for the GTO I hope some of you guys will contact them and let them know that these kinds of sales practices will not be tolerated by many customers. 

By the way BIG MIKE, I am definately considering the Purple one now, wish me luck, T

If anyone of you guys belong to other forums, Please post and repost for me, incase I miss any. T


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

AWESOME! Jump on that purple one !!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Kind of sounds like the way I was treated at Elizabethtown Pontiac in PA when I went to purchase my wife's Grand-Am GT 2 yrs ago.

After you get your GTO, I would make a special trip back and show them you weren't screwing around. Tell them you got the deal you wanted. 

I did that....... trust me it's worth the trip.. No matter how smug the manager acts, it does hurt.

In fact I went back with my wife in her GT and me in my GTO and told them they lost 2 sales... he was pissed. Kind of like getting both barrels of a double barrel shotgun. 

You will have the last laugh.

keep us posted


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

both barrels..HA! some salesmen just dont get it !!!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

When I bought the C6, Bill Heard Chevrolet in Sanford had jacked the window stickers of all their Vette's up 10k. I went in and saw that and turned and started to walk out. A salesman approached me and ask if I was interested in the Vette. I told him I was, but not with the 10k market adjustment. He said he could work with me on that. I told him it was too late. Bill Heard insulted my intelligence by putting a $10,000 market adjustment on the car. I went to Holiday Chevrolet in St. Cloud and was treated professionally and got a great deal with the first deal they presented to me. My salesman was a true proffessional, Bob Jennings. I drove home past Bill Heard but didn't stop in. Thought about it though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

you shoulda.......woulda been funny.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:


> I believe I was treated very unfairly by KEVIN FRAZIER, a salesman from Walnut Creek CA, who works at Michael Stead Nissan, I have a link on the bottom, here is a copy of the email I sent to them. Please note, Jugal was the person who showed me the car, and Kevin Frazier was the person who was supposed to close the deal:
> 
> hey there Jugal, this is tommy, I have decided to pass on the black GTO, I am passing not because of you, You were great and handled the process professionally, I am passing because I did not like the way Kevin Frazier and the Manager handled the sale. I believe that if an offer has been made, it should stand. An offer of $25500 was made initially then an offer of $24500 was made. I left for 10 minutes to think about it and when I returned to accept the offer, Kevin said it was too late and now the price is $26500. Obviously he was playing games with me by going back and forth with the manager and eventually going back to $25000, I pretty much knew then that I did not want to deal with Kevin Frazier anymore. Add to the fact that while we were talking I constantly heard "he's not ready to buy" in the background. I don't know if the manager thinks that antagonizing the customer is a good thing, but it is not. I applaud you for not being in the closing process because it was a unprofessional display of salesmanship. I apologize for taking your time that day, but I should have an apology from Kevin Frazier and your manager that was there for wasting my time after I was done talking to you. And to top it off, Kevin called me an hour and a half later while I was already half way home to offer me a price that was $250 higher than the initial best offer ($24750), that was just stupid on his part, I came all the way to Concord (2hr trip) to make a deal, A deal was offered ($24500)and later accepted, only to have the offer taken away by Kevin Frazier. And now Kevin expects me to make a second trip back to take his offer of $24750. I am really upset with this situation. I will be sending this experience with Kevin Frazier to the BBB as well as all the forums I can find for all GM cars. I will urge people to not deal with the Michael Stead dealership, and if they do, I hope they will deal with Jugal and only Jugal, I ask you to please show this to your collegues, or at least Kevin Frazier. Very Unsatisfied, Tommy C
> 
> ...


You need to contact GM/Pontiac division and file your complaint with them. Dealership hate getting calls from these guys, believe me.

JET


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would agree that Bill Heard in Sanford is the most un professional dealership I have ever visited........every gimmick in the book


----------



## GotMyGoat (Nov 26, 2005)

Might want to keep shopping on the price. I guess I was pretty fortunate as I picked up my 04 from Knight Chevy in southern Mass for $22K and it has just 6500 miles. Had to drive a few hours to get it, but I think it was worth it. With cold weather coming the demand for 2-wheel drive performance vehicles drops as does the price! Good Luck!!


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> I would agree that Bill Heard in Sanford is the most un professional dealership I have ever visited........every gimmick in the book


Go to ripoffreport.com....Bill Heard Chevrolet (I assume their sister business for Chevy) is on the home page for sticker scams.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

didnt even know about that site...


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I sent them a nasty little e-mail on your behalf! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ME TOO! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

lets all jump on the bandwagon!! lol


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you all for your support and a big thanks to big mike for all your help so far, I am still looking for my GTO so if anyone know any good dealers here in the bay area or northern california, please let me know. Once again thanks to all those who took the time to hear my rant and a bigger thanks to those who responded on my behalf to that horrible dealership. This forum is one of the best ones I have been on, Cheers to you guys :cheers T


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, this place does alright. lol


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

If you don't mind a drive down the Central Valley, Richard Del Rosario at Motor City in Bakersfield is a great sales guy to deal with...honest, knowledgeable, and a gearhead tuner type to boot!

Can't say the same for their service dept, unfortunately.


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

Groucho said:


> If you don't mind a drive down the Central Valley, Richard Del Rosario at Motor City in Bakersfield is a great sales guy to deal with...honest, knowledgeable, and a gearhead tuner type to boot!
> 
> Can't say the same for their service dept, unfortunately.


I emailed like 8 dealerships within 40 miles of where I live so far to see what the best price I can get on a new 05, so far the best offer is $28900+tax and fees, but if tthat does not work for me I wonldn,t mind a little road trip to the Central Valley, thanks for the heads up Groucho...If I get a good enough deal, I'll take you to lunch  T


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

thats a 1000 better than the deal I got over here in VA.


----------



## Leo (Oct 10, 2005)

I would surely drive your new GTO into that dealers lot and talk to the manager's boss about the poor dealings that you had with their dealership. Dealerships won't learn to fire unrespectable people and promote the good ones unless the customer helps.

I don't think Dealerships have any kind of "secret shoppers" like many retail stores do. Hell, my GF's gas station even has secret shoppers that come in once and awhile to weed out the poor customer service.

The same issues happend to me at a local dealership. I had my heart set on buying one, and had the money to do so. Before dealings even started, I told them that my max was 27.5k, I had my eyes on a '05 midnight blue metallic that was in the lot. This was when all the GM employee discount BS was going on. They told me they would take $1,000 off sticker. $31.5k. I told them that was garbage and would like to get at least 3k to 4k off sticker. She came back with a peice of paper that said they bought the GTO for $30,225. LOL. I found a '05 for $25k at another dealer, but it was a drive to get it, and I wanted to deal with this dealer because it was very close by. They wouldn't budge and through the dealings they never really took me seriously, kinda insulted me. They even didn't know about the car. They didn't know it has 6 Liters! Even though I am in my lower 20's doesn't mean I don't have money.

I drove back to this dealership the day I got my GTO and talked to the general manager and showed him my GTO and told him the bad times I had with his store. Long story short, some people got canned. Not just because of me, but because I was the last straw.

On the other hand, this dealerships service department is A1. They have always been respectable and sometimes seem more interested in my car that me (in a good way).


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

big_mike said:


> thats a 1000 better than the deal I got over here in VA.


just got new offer via email for $28588+tax and fees, it is red tag price -$2000 rebate and -$500 auto show cash( $500 good till 11/30)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

hell, take it !!!


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:


> I believe I was treated very unfairly by KEVIN FRAZIER, a salesman from Walnut Creek CA, who works at Michael Stead Nissan, I have a link on the bottom, here is a copy of the email I sent to them. Please note, Jugal was the person who showed me the car, and Kevin Frazier was the person who was supposed to close the deal:
> 
> hey there Jugal, this is tommy, I have decided to pass on the black GTO, I am passing not because of you, You were great and handled the process professionally, I am passing because I did not like the way Kevin Frazier and the Manager handled the sale. I believe that if an offer has been made, it should stand. An offer of $25500 was made initially then an offer of $24500 was made. I left for 10 minutes to think about it and when I returned to accept the offer, Kevin said it was too late and now the price is $26500. Obviously he was playing games with me by going back and forth with the manager and eventually going back to $25000, I pretty much knew then that I did not want to deal with Kevin Frazier anymore. Add to the fact that while we were talking I constantly heard "he's not ready to buy" in the background. I don't know if the manager thinks that antagonizing the customer is a good thing, but it is not. I applaud you for not being in the closing process because it was a unprofessional display of salesmanship. I apologize for taking your time that day, but I should have an apology from Kevin Frazier and your manager that was there for wasting my time after I was done talking to you. And to top it off, Kevin called me an hour and a half later while I was already half way home to offer me a price that was $250 higher than the initial best offer ($24750), that was just stupid on his part, I came all the way to Concord (2hr trip) to make a deal, A deal was offered ($24500)and later accepted, only to have the offer taken away by Kevin Frazier. And now Kevin expects me to make a second trip back to take his offer of $24750. I am really upset with this situation. I will be sending this experience with Kevin Frazier to the BBB as well as all the forums I can find for all GM cars. I will urge people to not deal with the Michael Stead dealership, and if they do, I hope they will deal with Jugal and only Jugal, I ask you to please show this to your collegues, or at least Kevin Frazier. Very Unsatisfied, Tommy C
> 
> ...



I bought my GTO at Michael Stead in Walnut Creek and was not very happy with the process either. I remember Kevin, I bought my GTO in March of 2005 and paid just under MSRP or at MSRP I cant remember. The dealership knew NOTHING about the car. I was very disapointed with that and they tried to get me to buy a color I did not want and in an a4. I wanted a Blk/red M6 and it was a pain to get it. On top of that, once they found it in I think Novato, they would not have it shipped to walnut creek, they had some old guy drive it...they said they would have to charge me a few hundred dollars to have it delivered. If a customer is spend over 30,000 bucks for a car, or even 10,000 for that matter, they should accomadate the customer, not make them feel like its their fault. I agree, send in the complaint.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

It's very sinmple. I research the crap out a car before I buy- it's what I do. If I walk onto a car lot, and I know a lot more about the car than the salesgeek-- I walk.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

*Customer Service / Professionalism*

Unfortunately customer service and professionalism is not a standard in car sales. Although you would think it would be with the competitive market as it is. 

You can call Pontiac, but unless you bought the car then it will not matter as far as their "status" with General Motors. You can also file a complaint with the Better Business Bureas, Attorney General. This messes them up with the state. 

Your one and only true weapon is your choice to buy the car somewhere else and tell the world(which you are).


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

*DID it!!!!!*

hey everyone, At about 7:30 pm today I am officially a GTO owner!!!!! 2005 GTO A4 impulse blue with blue interior!!!!!!!! will take delivery tomorrow arty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

*Question To Pontiac Customer Assistance Center*

I sent an email to them, asking what all inside surfaces were actually leather....They contacted the dealership where I got the Goat for an answer....duh!!

BTW, they said only the seats are leather, but I suspect only the seating areas are. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

if its anything like the corvette, f-body seats, then its only the center of the seat that is leather, the rest is vinyl.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> if its anything like the corvette, f-body seats, then its only the center of the seat that is leather, the rest is vinyl.


I think the same goes for the Goat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

wish I could confirm but.......alas........I aint got one.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 10, 2005)

Didn't this happen at a Nissan Dealership?


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

ChrisB said:


> Didn't this happen at a Nissan Dealership?


 yes sir it did, I was looking at a used one


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

wow cant believe all of ya was treated so badly at the dealer :willy: .. I was treated like I was buying a ferrari LMFAO... I felt so pimp.. now the feeling has fizzled... :willy: arty:


----------

